# The first.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Saw my first fawn of the season a bit ago. Seen a doe down by the creek that just stepped out of the woods west of the house. She was feeding a bit as she was going across they yard so I was watching her then the little toot stepped out. Can't be more than a couple days old

 Al


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Are you the same alleyooper on hunting net ,,,


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

None sighted here yet. Been hunting morels and found quite a few of them. figured I see a fawn during the schroom hunt, but no. Should be a good crop of them around here though. Gonna be a different hunt around here with all the fields in beans instead of corn.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

For some reason they are being born a little latter this spring. Trying to remember last fall, I seem to remember it being on the warmer side when the does would becoming in heat so think that was delayed a bit.

http://www.huntingnet.com/forum/whitetail-deer-hunting/406803-first-one.html

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Kare and I fixed sandwiches for dinner (lunch for city slickers who do not have supper.) in the kitchen. When finished we carried them to the dinning room and was about to set down when Kare says here comes a doe. A little bundle of energy followed close behind. The doe get even with the window and looks up as if to say see my baby then lays down. The fawn was wound up and kept running back and forth across the mowed part with the doe laying right in the middle. Little one was able to stretch it's legs out after laying tight all morning. She stayed there about an hour them moved up the hill into the front yard across it to the pines.













 Al


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

Al... you are the best!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Best what?

Kare saw another doe with a fawn yesterday. Know it wasn't the same one as in the pictures as the doe was much smaller, probably a 2 year old.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Had a doe and fawn run across the road on my way to work this morning.


----------

